

How Much Has Scala Influenced Erlang? - daleharvey
http://functional-orbitz.blogspot.com/2010/03/how-much-has-scala-affected-erlang.html

======
weichi
Another little-known fact: that JVM that Erlang was originally written on? It
was coded by Scott McNealy! It was a side project of his to prove to Bill Joy
that he wasn't just a suit.

~~~
spectre
Don't you mean just VM (Virtual Machine).

Many people seem to forget that the J in JVM stands for Java, the term seems
to be increasingly misused lately.

~~~
mbrubeck
This article is some sort of parody or alternate history where Erlang was
originally implemented on the JVM.

(In case anyone isn't sure: Erlang was originally written in Prolog in the
1980s before the JVM even existed.)

~~~
ricree
I don't really get the joke. I don't suppose someone would mind explaining it.

~~~
weichi
Someone twittered "Did Scala influence Erlang?". Since Erlang development
started 17 years before Scala appeared, this seems unlikely. The blog post was
a deadpan attempt at a humorous response. My comment was hoping to generate
more humorous responses on HN, but alas …

~~~
sausagefeet
Don't feel bad weichi, I got it.

